# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  النقل المبـــاشر الجابون × السودان // مباراة وديــة

## امير الشامى

*Gabon

                             Sudan





*

----------


## امير الشامى

*لكورة لسه ما بدات في قناة قووون    .....  

 وما معروف هل  قوون ح تنقلها ام لا  .....  
 وقناة قوون  نفسها انتقلت الى :
انتقلت الى القمر BADR 3,4/KU 
التردد 10810 افقي (H) 

بالتوفيق للصقور

*

----------


## امير الشامى

*على حسب الرابط دا كورة السودان معناتها انتهت

مافي خبر أكيد عن مواعيد المباراة ؟
ده رابط فيهو النتيجه وشايف ساحل العاج غالبه ليبيا 1\صفر في ليبياhttp://soccer.activescores.com/



*

----------


## امير الشامى

*في الانتظار..

في الانتظار..

في الانتظار..
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*تشكيلة الجابون اليوم 
================== 
مدرب الفريق 
Gernot Rohr 

*** 
خطة اللعب 
4-3-3 
****** 
في المرمي 
Didier Ovono Ebang 
في الدفاع 
Moïse Brou Apanga (stopper), Bruno Bowl Manga (Libero), Rodrigue Moundounga (right side) and Georges Ambourouet (left side)i 
في الوسط 
 Cedric Moubamba (midfielder), Lloyd Palun (medium runner) and Zita Mbanangoye (midfielder)i 
في الهجوم 
Eric Mouloungui, Pierre, and Daniel Cousin (front center).
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*غايتو الموقع بتاع عرض النتائج غير المعلومات


INTERNATIONAL FRIENDLIES



14:00
FT'
Ivory Coast 
1 : 0
Libia



14:30
'
Gabon 
- : -
Sudan




معناتو الكورة لسه ما بدت

*

----------


## امير الشامى

*الكوره في قووون مكتوبه الساعه 9999999999999999

*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امير الشامى
					

لكورة لسه ما بدات في قناة قووون    .....  

 وما معروف هل  قوون ح تنقلها ام لا  .....  
 وقناة قوون  نفسها انتقلت الى :
انتقلت الى القمر BADR 3,4/KU 
التردد 10810 افقي (H) 

بالتوفيق للصقور




 ما شغالة عندي و بنفس التردد !!!!!
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*اهااااااااا الجديد شنو
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

* قون انتقلت على عرب سات التردد هو : 10810-27500
*

----------


## عجبكو

*و الله ده كلام الله يستر الساعة 9 قربت
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

اهااااااااا الجديد شنو



:mo13::mo13::mo13:
مافيش حاجة بس اهو بنفتش
*

----------


## عجبكو

*رابط لبث المبارة خشو و اتفرجو يا اونلايناب 


http://alhilal-alsudani-tv.weebly.com/ch-12.html
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*اختار Ch 12 من الرابط التالي
http://alhilal-alsudani-tv.weebly.comhttp://alhilal-alsudani-tv.weebly.com/ch-12.html
*

----------


## عجبكو

*سبعة دقائق من اللقاء و التعادل السلبي مستمر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة لمنتخب السودان يستلم حارس الجابون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كورة في وسط الملعب تمر من وسط المنتخب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كورة من منتخب الجابون يستلم المعز محجوب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطيرة من كرنقو و يستلم حارس الجابون بصعوبة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للجابون يستلم المعز
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 209 (9 من الأعضاء و 200 زائر)


عجبكو,مرتضي الطيب,مصطفي منعم,الامير بارسا,امجد مريخ+,امير الشامى,احمد محمد عوض,jafaros+,كدكول



ماشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*18 دقيقة من اللقاء و النتيجة كما هي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة لمنتخب الجابون مقطوعة تتلعب في دفاع الجابون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطا لمصلحة المنتخب الوطني في منتصف الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تتلعب الي الامام ركنية للمنتخب تتلعب من هيثم مقطوعة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تتعلب من كرنقو تهديفة يستلم حارس الجابون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*و الله عبد الرحمن كرنقو مكسب كبير و ممكن يلعب مهاجم مميز و الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس للمنتخب تتلعب يقطع دفاع الجابون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نصف ساعة من اللقاء ولا جديد يذكر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركلة حرة غير مباشرة للمنتخب تتعلب بصورة عشوائية للاوت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شاهدون الموضوع الآن: 255 (13 من الأعضاء و 242 زائر) 				
عجبكو, مرتضي الطيب, مصطفي منعم, معتصم الصايم+, Azmi shosh, الامير بارسا, البركان الهادئ+, امجد مريخ+, امير الشامى, احمد محمد عوض, ارخبيل, jafaros+, كدكول
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قلق قادم في تشكيلة المنتخب
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قلق بديلا لكرنقو 




*

----------


## عجبكو

*كورة خطيرة قبل قليل تمر من منتخب الجابون بصعوبة ( مع المعز ده الله يمرقنا )
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطا للجابون في منتصف الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انزار اول لبلة جابر ( بلة لسه ما خلي الكروت بتاعتو دي )
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اصابة لاعب الجابون و نقله خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطيرة للجابون و استبسال من الدفاع نجم و سيف و المعز يخرج بصعوبة
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*أداء سيئ آخر للمنتخب  
و لا أهداف في ثالث لقاء ودي تجريبي 
الله يستر بس
*

----------


## عجبكو

*44 دقيقة من اللقاء الي الان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للجابون تنتهي بمخالفة للمنتخب ينفذ المعز
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دقيقتين وقت اضافي للشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي 0-0


مع السلامة ^_^
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*الجابون منتخب عادي جداً و اداءه أكثر من عادي 
و هو فريق يعتمد اللعب على الأطراف فقط
*

----------


## الحجاج

*السؤال المهم 
لماذا استبدل مازدا كرنقو
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحجاج
					

السؤال المهم 
لماذا استبدل مازدا كرنقو



يبقى ماذدا كيف كان ما طبظا

*

----------


## امير الشامى

*بدايه الشوط الثانى
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*دخول اكرم الهادى
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*و يستمر العقم الهجومي
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*يا جماعة في 2008 كان هجومنا أجهز من كده  
بكتيييييييييير .. و رغم كده طلعنا صفر  
المرة دي ح نكون تحت الصفر مع كاريكا براهو
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*اكرم مرة اخرى يخرج هدف محقق
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*برافو يا أكرم
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*دخول مهند وخروووج هيثم
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*نصف ساعه تمر من الشوط الثانى
           0/0
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*مبروك هذا التعادل المعنوي 
*

----------


## ابن الشامي

*الجديد في الكورة يا هلنا بالتوفيق لي صقور الجديان؟
                        	*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*مبروك التعادل 
*

----------


## jafaros

*في تصاعد في الاداء ...................... يعني نحلم باهداف في كوت ديفوار :dan1:
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

في تصاعد في الاداء ...................... يعني نحلم باهداف في كوت ديفوار :dan1:



بالضبط كدا !!! يعنى ناس سحل العاج يبلو راسهم من الأن !!! كاريكا مدخر الأقوان ليهم ماعايز يستهلكا !!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعادل يدل على قوة دفاع المنتخب
من مباراة تونس والدفاع مستواه في تطور من تلاته لي واحد لي صفر
معدل ممتاز
ولكن السؤال هل سيصمد اما رفاق دروغبا ؟؟
نتمنى ذلك
*

----------


## طالب الزين

*يعني مافي طريقه قون دي ترجع لي نايل سات لان معظم اهل السودان غلابه مسأله طبقين دي كتيره
                        	*

----------

